# Probleme iPod touch 4G Jailbreaké



## jarno42 (19 Mars 2011)

Salut,
Mon ipod touch n'est pas détecté par mon PC et l'écran reste tout noir même en essayant la manip de garder le bouton principal et le bouton pour l'éteidre pendant plusieurs secondes....
Voila 
En espérant que vous pourrez m'aider


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2011)

Ton iPOd ne s'allume pas (appuyer quelques secondes sur le bouton allumage tout seul ne donne rien) ?
Excuse moi de cette question basique, mais si c'est oui, es-tu certain qu'il n'est pas tout simplement déchargé ?
Commence par le brancher quelque temps sur son chargeur (et pas sur la prise USB qui peut délivrer une alimentation insuffisante, surtout sur PC, je crois), et on en reparle.


----------



## jarno42 (19 Mars 2011)

Quand l'iPod a buggé il avait a peu près 50% de batterie
Je l'ai fait charger toute une nuit et il ne veut toujours pas remarcher 
Et iTunes ne le detecte toujours pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

Je l'ai chargé avec mon pc ou une prise secteur qui a marché pendant plus d un an
Et là cela vient de le detecter sur le portable de mon père......
Je dois avoir un faux-contact dans mon cable


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2011)

jarno42 a dit:


> Quand l'iPod a buggé il avait a peu près 50% de batterie
> Je l'ai fait charger toute une nuit et il ne veut toujours pas remarcher
> Et iTunes ne le detecte toujours pas
> 
> ...



Le câble... Une source de problème hyper-classique et fréquente à laquelle on ne pense pourtant jamais...
En plus, c'est vrai que ces câbles iPod sont fragiles. Et puis on les tord, et tout ça... J'en ai toute une collection de défectueux.
Manifestement, tu as trouvé la solution à ton problème...


----------



## jarno42 (20 Mars 2011)

Merci bien 
Super forum


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Mars 2011)

Ben de rien, tu as trouvé la solution à ton problème tout seul, et en plus rappelé, ce qu'on oublie souvent, que les câbles défectueux sont une source non négligeable de problèmes incompréhensibles...


----------

